# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  smještaj u St blizu rodilista

## mara.marica

Pozdrav. Ne znam ima li ova tema pa stavljam ovdje. Rodila sam prije 2 dana u st rodilistu, dijete je na neonatologiji 2 mjeseca rodjeno ranije. Kako stanujem 100 km daleko trebao bi mi povoljan smjestaj na mjesec-dva, znaci soba, apartman....svejedno. pa ako ima netko neke informacije da me uputi.

----------

